# Alice 26 - by Mollycoddles (~BBW (Multiple), Intrigue, ~Sex, ~SWG )



## Perry White (Jan 1, 2011)

_~BBW (Multiple), Intrigue, ~Sex, ~SWG _- Valentine's Day has arrived as the plans come to fruition

*Alice 26 - Valentine's*
*By: Mollycoddles*

*(Click here for the prior installment)*​


Alice was a little nervous. Tyler had promised her a nice gift and a nice dinner and after that…well, he hadn't said anything but Alice knew what she wanted. She was ready to take the next step. She wanted to give Tyler a night that he would never forget. She thought about the special lingerie that she had bought for the occasion, the tight bodystocking in her closet right now. She hoped that it still fit.

She looked at herself in the mirror one last time. The bulging blonde knew she had gained even more weight. She really was trying to cut back, but none of her efforts seemed to have any effect on her expanding waistline. She was now so round and chubby that she had difficulty seeing her toes even when she bent over. Her wardrobe was more limited than ever as she found that she'd outgrown a new item every day. Cheer practice was becoming harder and harder as she started to become winded just from walking up the stairs.

The overstuffed girl who stared back at her from the mirror was definitely Alice Grobauch. Although she'd always been a chubbette for as long as she could remember; now she was an honest-to-gosh blimp. Her soft jiggly belly hung over the waistband of her panties, falling low enough to hide her crotch from view. Her large hefty breasts bulged up out of her bra to nearly smother her. Her thick thighs and pudgy calves looked like tree trunks.
But luckily she thought she could still fit into the dress that she'd specially chosen for this night. She grabbed the garment hanging over the back of a chair and strained to pull it up her thighs.

Alice wore a demure strapless gray dress, short but not too short; it modestly ended just above her knees. She wore a gray half-sweater that covered her shoulders and bosom. She'd only purchased it recently, which might explain why, for once, she was wearing something that she hadn't outgrown. Even so, the snug outfit hugged the plump princess's ample curves and the swell of her hefty belly.

Alice walked slowly down the stairs as the doorbell rang. The dress was still loose enough that it didn't greatly restrict her mobility and she didn't need to worry about splitting anything, but she still liked to be careful. She opened the door to find Tyler, dressed in a nice dress shirt and slacks. She was surprised to see that he'd managed to comb his moppy hair into a semblance of order. He looked positively presentable!

"Wow, Alice," he said, looking his girlfriend up and down. "You look amazing!"
Alice blushed. "Aw, Tyler, you're just saying that!" Secretly, she was pleased at the compliment; she didn't often get to hear one.

"No, really! You look beautiful!" He fumbled with a box in his hands. "I, uh, brought you some presents."

"Oh, wow!" Alice should have expected presents for Valentine's Day, of course, but she was still pleasantly surprised. Chris had never really gone out of his way to make her feel appreciated, so having Tyler show up bearing gifts was really exciting!

Naturally, the first gift was a big heart-shaped box of chocolates. "I should have expected that," thought Alice. The size of the box made her mildly concerned; knowing her insatiable sweet tooth, Alice doubted that it would be long before she'd consumed the entire box. She certainly shouldn't be caving in to her cravings any more than she already was, but she was also a teensy bit delighted for another excuse to indulge.

"Thanks, Tyler," she said, "You know I love chocolate." She decided not to say anything about her weight concerns and instead accepted the gift graciously. Tyler coughed and pulled out a second box &#8211; much smaller &#8211; from his pocket.

"I also brought you this," he said, opening it. Inside was a tiny silver heart-shaped locket on a chain.

"Oh!" squealed Alice in surprise. Now that was certainly not expected at all! She clapped her hands in delight. "Oh, it's just lovely! Wow! Oh, Tyler, you shouldn't have-"

"Nothing, um, is too good for you, Alice," said Tyler, shyly. He tripped over the words, feeling corny and clichéd. But Alice didn't notice. She was too busy trying to fasten the locket around her chubby neck. She turned her back to Tyler.

"Tyler, could you fasten it for me?" she asked. 

Tyler took hold of the ends of the chain and carefully cinched them together. Alice turned back to face her man, beaming.

"I think this really will be the start of a very special night," she said with a wide smile.

The restaurant was fabulous Italian bistro, well known for its fine cuisine and large portions. Alice would have had trouble resisting this rich, buttery food on a normal night, but tonight she had an excuse to indulge: It was a special occasion.

But after a big meal of hearty Spaghetti Carbonara and a thick slab of cheesecake for dessert, Alice was no longer feeling comfortable in her dress. Her stomach was so swollen that the dress was stretched tight, the indent of her belly button and the crease of every wobbling flesh fold made clear. Alice gingerly stumbled to the car, leaning backward to help balance out her full tummy, with Tyler helping to support his gluttonous girlfriend.

"Ohhhh, I ate too much," moaned Alice as she plopped into the passenger seat of Tyler's car. She pulled the switch to recline the seat and leaned back, her bloated belly rising like a mountain before her.

"Are you okay, Alice?" asked Tyler with concern.

"Yes…I'll be fine…I just had a little bit…too much," groaned Alice, rubbing her glutted stomach. "Just start driving. I'll be fine by the time we get home."
Obediently, Tyler started the car. Alice whimpered softly every time the car hit a small bump in the road, jostling her overloaded gut. How could she have lost control and stuffed herself this much? She had wanted to give Tyler a special surprise after dinner. She even still had the bodystocking that she'd picked out for the occasion hidden back in her bedroom. But now she was so full that she doubted she had the strength to do anything other than lie back and moan.

Luckily, by the time the two teens had returned home, Alice felt like she had digested enough to move again. 

"That's a good thing,' thought Alice. She really wanted this night to be special, so the last thing that she needed was to be so stuffed that she couldn't think straight.

"C'mon, Tyler, let's go upstairs," she said, grabbing his hand and leading him up to her room. "I want to be alone with you. After all, it's Valentine's Day."
Tyler stuttered and blushed slightly, embarrassed. Like Alice, he didn't have much experience in the bedroom, so this was new territory.

In the room, Alice pushed Tyler toward the bed.

"Tyler, why don't you lie down? I'll be right with you. I have…a surprise."

The chubby blonde giggled to herself. She knew that Tyler wouldn't be expecting his shy girlfriend to make such a bold display! He probably had no idea what he was about to see.

Alice retired to the bathroom and pulled out the bodystocking that she had bought on her shopping trip with Jen and Laurie. She stared at it for a moment before sighing.

"Well, here goes nothing!"

She grabbed the hem of her dress and started to pull it over her head. It was slow going; it was so tight now that she had to move carefully or risk popping some threads in the process. Finally, she was free. She dropped the dress to the floor and began to struggle into the bodystocking. It had been pretty tight when she first bought it, and, unfortunately, Alice had made no effort to curb her out-of-control appetite since then. As a result, it was now even tighter, to the point that she could hear stitches breaking with her every move.

She stared at herself in the mirror. Her enormous belly looked like a big veiny pumpkin trapped in the outfit's webbing. 

"Oh God, I can't go out there like this! I look ridiculous!"

Then again…Tyler had said several times that he liked her thicker. 

"Well, I guess…this will be the moment of truth," she said.

She slowly opened the door and waddled out to meet her man.

Tyler was lying on the bed. His eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw Alice in all her glory.

"Hey, there," said Alice, smiling shyly.

"Whoa!" Tyler gawped. "Alice...I...I don't know what to say…"

Alice attempted a little twirl, made awkward by her bulk and the creaking garment. "Do you like it?"

"I love it!"

Well, that was a positive sign. Alice waddled over and sat down on the bed. She tried to do it carefully, but not carefully enough. After the long trek from the bathroom, it turned out that sitting down was the straw the broke the camel's back. With a long, rolling tear, the over-stretched garment split apart, spilling Alice's fat belly into her lap. She stared, wide-eyed at her big pale dome of a gut.

There was a moment of silence. And then Alice burst out sobbing.
"Ohhh, Tyler, I can't b-b-b-believe it! I've t-t-t-totally ruined everything! Baw!"

"What? What are you talking about, Alice?"

"I wanted tonight to b-b-b-be sp-p-pecial! But look at me! I'm a fat ugly cow! What am I doing, thinking that I can be sexy for you? So stupid, stupid, stupid!"

"That's not stupid!" exclaimed Tyler, sitting up and putting his arms around Alice. "I don't care about your outfit, I think you're totally sexy!"

"No, I'm not! I'm fat!"

"Alice, I've told you before that I think you're beautiful!"

"Yeah, I know you say that…but, I mean, look at me! You can't really think that! I'm huge! And I keep gaining weight!"

"Well, I do think it! And I think you just keep looking better and better!"

"Oh, Tyler, you just don't know what you're saying! I know you think you like me like this...but you can't really. I mean, it's not just that I'm fat. I'm still getting fatter! I don't know why, I just can't stop myself! I'm always hungry and I just don't have the willpower to stop eating. I've outgrown all my clothes; I could barely fit into this bodystocking when I bought it and look at it now! I'm so fat that it's burst apart!"

Alice's sobs trailed off as she became aware of something stiff poking her in the small of her back. She turned around quizzically and gawped as she saw the culprit. Tyler's penis was throbbing and erect, pitching a massive tent in his boxer shorts. Alice blushed and looked away as Tyler began to stutter. Both teens were embarrassed by the boy's obvious arousal, but Alice was, well, honestly she was a bit pleased. Had she done that? Tyler must have been telling the truth about liking her body after all if he had that reaction. But was there more?

Alice turned around and stole another look at Tyler's erection. She shifted her weight, settling down on her haunches. From this position, Tyler had a clear view of his gaining girlfriend's tubby belly as it bulged through the rips in her bodystocking.

"Tyler, do you… like it when I talk like that?"

Tyler blushed and stammered. "Um…actually, Alice…yeah…I kinda do. I dunno, I think it's kind of…I don't know, kind of sexy."

Alice looked again at his crotch. She was finding it harder to look away.

"You know," she said, clearing her throat, "There's something else. I didn't want to tell you because…because it's kind of embarrassing."

"What is it, Alice? You can tell me anything."

"I…I haven't been able to sleep all the way through the night for the last week. I…I've started waking up because I get too hungry. I try to go back to sleep, but my belly just starts growling and rumbling, and I have to go downstairs for a snack. And I try not to eat too much, really. But I can't help it, I'm just too hungry. So every night this week, I've gone down to the kitchen for a midnight snack and I've just stuffed myself stupid. I can't go back to bed until I'm bursting, and then I sleep like a log. I know that you're not supposed to eat before you go to bed. I know it's bad for you because it converts right to fat and I know it must, because I've gained even more weight this past week. Even my loosest jeans aren't buttoning anymore, but what can I do? I can't starve myself, but if I don't do something I'm just going to keep eating and eating and never stop!"

By now, Tyler's erection was almost painfully swollen. He was sweating and clenching his fists, enraptured by Alice's story of unbridled gluttony. That was all the proof that Alice needed. Tyler really did like that she was porking out! Alice sighed in relief. It was if a great burden had been lifted from her shoulders. All this time she had worried that Tyler was just humoring her, that her weight would eventually drive him away. But now she knew that, if anything, her weight would only bring them closer.

Gently, Alice reached down and took hold of the hem of Tyler's shorts. She inched them down until his erect shaft popped out. Once again, she almost looked away in shyness, but the temptation to look straight at it was too overwhelming. She touched it lightly with one finger. Tyler whimpered. The boy was ready to explode! Alice was almost amazed at her own ability to give pleasure.

She was ready to do something that she had never been ready for before.

"You know," she said as she brought Tyler's cock to her mouth, "I'm still kind of hungry right now."


**********


Jen's Valentine's Day was going well, too. Craig had showered the bubbly bimbette with gifts &#8211; besides a fancy box of chocolates (in which Jen had already made a sizeable dent before the evening was up), Craig had also bought her bushel of flowers, a day-pass to a high-end spa, and several CDs from Jen's favorite hip-hop groups. Jen had even started playing the CDs before they left for dinner, taking care to work her amazing butt for Craig's benefit. He nodded appreciatingly.

They had dinner at a Japanese sushi boat bar, where Jen had goggled happily at the little boats as they sailed past the patrons. She'd never seen anything so cute in her life! Naturally, with such a wide variety of dishes to try, Jen just had to try a little of everything. The meal left her feeling uncomfortably bloated, but she didn't have the willpower to object when Craig suggested buying her dessert at a gelateria.

Jen wore a red armless turtleneck sweater and a pair of nice dress pants that strained across her ample bottom. She wore long-sleeved black gloves that came up above her elbow, giving her a rather "Dragon Lady"-esque look. Her tummy, stuffed with food, puffed out under the sweater's hem, causing it to ride up slightly as she walked. The exposed waistband of her pants was obviously straining, pucker lines forming around the button.

Jen shivered in the cold night air as the couple walked up to her front door. The cold made her nipples stiffen, poking out against the fabric of her sweater. She hoped that Craig wouldn't notice. She worried it might ruin the surprise that she had planned for later tonight. 

Ironically, Jen was actually better at balancing on her stiletto heels after a huge meal; her bloated belly created a good counter-weight to her well-padded rump. Even so, she huddled against Craig as they walked, allowing the burly boy to carry most of her weight. Craig didn't complain, keeping his arms tucked around Jen. As they walked, one hand slowly meandered down her back, coming to rest against the voluminous orb that was Jen's left butt cheek. Jen didn't complain.

"Like, thanks sooo much for everything, Craig!" gushed Jen. "This has been a totally, like, awesome night!" She smiled mischievously. "Like, but it doesn't have to end yet. Do you want to come up?"

"Hell yeah, baby, you know I do."

Jen smiled coyly, snuggling up to her man, as the couple retreated to Jen's room. Immediately, Jen locked the door and turned to face Craig.

"Hey, baby, I have, like, something to show you."

Craig grinned. "What's that, Jen?"

Jen tapped the quivering button on her pants. The pressure was enough and her swollen stomach launched the defeated button away from her crotch with a loud *snap*. Jen barely noticed that she'd ruined a perfectly good pair of pants. She was more intent on making a dramatic presentation for Craig. The zipper slid down, revealing that Jen was wearing a tiny black thong. She grabbed the sides of her pants and yanked them down, giving Craig a full view of her underthings &#8211; the black thong and lacy stockings. Then she grabbed the hem of her red sweater and pulled it off over her head.

Jen hadn't been wearing a bra. Her erect nipples popped free as she pulled the sweater off her chest.

She'd been wearing the special lingerie that she'd picked out with Alice and Laurie under her outfit all night. Craig was speechless.

"Baby, you always know how to make an entrance." And I don't mind watching you make an exit either, he thought to himself.

"Yeah, like, and I know what my Craig likes. I know that someone's been watching me all night, always trying to sneak a pinch of this." She turned to the side and stuck her bottom out, running one hand along the smooth curve of her bare rear.

"Heh, well, can't blame a guy for that."

Jen waddled up to Craig and pushed him onto her bed. She spun around and shoved her butt into his face.

"Oh, baby, you likey?" Jen was so intent on making a spectacle of herself that she seemed unaware of just how ridiculous she looked in her frilly underthings. Her stockings barely fit, the flesh of her upper legs puffing out around the stockings' hem &#8211; it almost looked like she had two muffintops on her legs. The garters were way stretched out, struggling to stay clasped onto her flimsy garterbelt. In fact, they tugged at her belt so hard that the garment was slowly being pulled down with her every movement; more and more of her deep asscrack was exposed with every jiggling shake of her ample bottom.  But the last thrust proved too much for the poor things, as the left garter suddenly snapped under the power of her enormous buttcheeks and flew up to slap Craig in the face. He yelped instinctively and clutched at his face.

"Oh baby!" cried Jen, "Are you alright? Oh my Gawd, I am soooo sorry!" She spun around and grabbed Craig's face in her hands and cradled him to her bosom. "Poor Craig, I totally didn't mean to hurt you!"

"That's okay, baby," said Craig, "You just don't know your own power."

Jen fingered the split garter. "Crap," she whispered, "It's busted! And it was, like, brand new!"

"That's okay," said Craig, reaching around to cup her exposed buttock and draw her closer. "I like you better without it." He squeezed the round, globular lobe, making Jen squeak cutely.

"Oh Craig, I know you do," she giggled, "But I really wanted this to be, like, special. Like, something different. And now it won't be! Stupid garter."

"Baby, it doesn't have to be different to be special. You know what I like." He drew her close sliding his other hand under the remaining garter and giving her other cheek a firm squeeze. Jen's butt squished in his hands like a pair of gelatin-filled waterballoons. Jen giggled again, sending shockwaves through her bloated dererrie &#8211; enough to blast the other garter apart.

"Baby, there's just too much ass here to keep covered," said Craig approvingly. "That's just the way I like it."

"Hmmm," murmured Jen as Craig worked his hands over her bulbous rear, squeezing and kneading the two jiggling globes of fat. Her rump rippled like a disturbed pond.

Jen grabbed hold of his hands and pulled them away briefly. "Okay, baby, that's enough of that for you."

"Aww, come on!" Craig was not happy about having to take his hands off his girlfriend's jiggly rump. But Jen wasn't done with him. She flipped around, so that Craig had a better view of her monstrous globular behind.

"Oh, you don't wanna stop? You like this?"

"You know I do, baby."

"You like alllllll this ass? You like having a girlfriend who's got, like, the biggest ass in school?" 

"Oh yeah."

"Everyone knows it too, you know," continued Jen proudly. Why should Laurie be the only one to brag about her assets? "All the girls are always talking about it. And the boys too. Like, who would believe that a white girl would have a booty this juicy? Even the black and Puerto Rican girls at school are, like, totally jealous of this ghetto fabulous booty. They think I, like, wear those special panties that make your ass look bigger, the ones you see on, like, late-night infomercials? Booty pop panties? Yeah, that's them. But, like, I don't need any panties to make this booty pop. THIS booty makes panties pop."

"Baby, stop teasing me!"

"Um, like I'll stop when you make me," giggled Jen, skooching up to Craig and grinding her bulbous tushie in his lap. "I just wanna really make sure that you like it, baby." Jen gyrated her pumped-up bottom, rubbing against Craig's crotch harder and harder. She was quickly rewarded for her move as she felt his dick firming up and pressing into the soft flesh of her chubby caboose.

"Is that proof enough for you, baby?" grunted Craig. He was turning red with excitement, but obviously trying to keep control. He stood up &#8211; rather awkwardly due to his hard-on &#8211; and grabbed Jen around the waist.

"Baby, I've waited long enough; now I'll show you exactly how much I like that ass." 

Jen cooed and giggled as she heard Craig unzip his pants. The pear-shaped piggy was used to being taken from behind; no one could resist the lure of her ever-expanding bum, the acres of soft blubber just called out to be touched and caressed and more. And Jen wasn't complaining. She bent over, offering herself to Craig.

He had some difficulty getting inside her, since her pontoon-like ass cheeks got in the way. But he managed eventually. 


**********


Laurie's Valentine's Day was not going nearly as well. First off, her little black dress didn't fit her as well as when she'd first picked it out. Sure, the plunging neckline still offered a mind-blowing look at her expansive cleavage &#8211; some might say a little TOO much of a look since her hefty hooters were in real danger of spilling out of their tight confines every time she moved or breathed, but Laurie was never one to believe in moderation. And that was especially true when it came to her boobs. The dark-haired vixen always strove to call attention to her most pneumatic feature, and, considering how much her boobs had been swelling as she'd gained weight over recent months, that had become a much easier task. With breasts so huge they were in danger of outgrowing the alphabet, it would have been more challenging now for Laurie to find ways to call attention away from her magnificent bustline. 

Otherwise, Laurie's black dress was pinching and straining more than usual. The zipper pulled up only after an intense struggle and flesh was oozing over the lip no matter what she did. 

But Laurie's dress wasn't the real reason she was annoyed.

Frank's gift was subpar.

The kitten blinked at her.

"What is this?" she said flatly. She'd been expecting some nice jewelry. She always got jewelry, something sparkly and flashy that she could wear around and really make the other girls jealous. Her old ex-boyfriend had showered her in flashy, chintzy jewelry and, although she didn't think much of him, she liked that he was desperate enough to keep her happy that he was willing to empty his wallet like that. But this? How much could a cat cost?

"Well, I was talking to Jen and I realized that you might get a little lonely when there's no one else around," said Frank. "So I thought I'd get you a little friend who'll always be there for you."

Laurie picked up the kitten gingerly, holding it away from her face as if it was a bomb that might go off. She did not like animals. They were…dirty and smelly and annoying and they didn't have any place in her perfectly-ordered life. Plus, this kitten just kept blinking at her stupidly.

"Thanks," she said, "That's really what I needed." Yeah, right. What she needed now was a good dinner and a good fuck. She had half a mind to call off the whole date and send Frank home with his tail between his legs for giving her such a crappy gift. She smirked at the idea of sending her stupid boyfriend home with some major blue balls, but then she wouldn't get a free meal tonight. Besides, she really wanted to get laid. She'd even bought special lingerie for the occasion and she was not about to let that purchase go to waste.

"Alright, let's go eat," she snarled, dropping the kitten lightly on the bed. It rolled over and stared up at her. The cat seemed completely in awe of Laurie's size. It had only seen a few humans so far and none of them matched up to her. From the bed, it had a worm's eye view of Laurie's milky cleavage canyon, her scowling face peering at it over her enormous wobbling juggs.

"So what are you going to call her?" asked Frank.

"What? I don't know. I don't care; let's go eat."

"Oh, I think you should name your new friend first."

Laurie scowled even deeper, her face starting to flush. She really did not want to put up with this nonsense.

"Listen, sweetie, I'm hungry," she hissed, "And I want to eat NOW. So let's go. And if you think you'll be getting any tonight, then you better be ready to go NOW." To emphasize her point, she thrust out her already jutting chest a little more. 

Frank smiled slightly. He knew Laurie was bluffing. She was a girl who liked her carnal pleasures and she would just as soon withhold sex as she would curb her massive appetite. He stood his ground.

"Come on, Laurie, just think of a name. It's so easy. Then we can go."

"Fraaaank, I just want to gooooo," whined Laurie, changing tactics. Her threats didn't seem to be bearing fruit, so now she was becoming whiny and petulant. She bobbed up and down, her bulbous bosom and fleshy tummy quivering.

"And we can just as soon as we name this kitty," said Frank soothingly, "Come on, just look at her, what kind of name do you think would fit?"

Laurie glared at the small cat, which had curled into a little orange ball like a tiny pumpkin on the bed.

"Pumpkin?" she said.

"There you go," said Frank approvingly, "Now we can go eat."


----------



## Perry White (Jan 1, 2011)

This was more like it. Frank had brought her to one of the most expensive restaurants in town, a fancy steakhouse with famously large portions.

As Laurie sat, she felt her tight panties strain and overtaxed brassiere creak. With her rapid gain, everything was becoming tighter. It was true that eating was now inextricably linked to sex in her mind, so much that the feeling of fullness after a big meal was now almost as necessary to achieving climax as the feeling of a pair of hands cupping her enormous bosom. But it was more than that now. The knowledge of her tight undies  and the fact that no one else in this restaurant was aware of her discomfort  was also rather exciting. Why, if her undergarments broke under the strain, who would know? There would be no outward evidence. Her mammoth mammories might settle slightly if her bra snapped, but no one would guess the truth: that her mighty curves were just too much for any puny over-the-shoulder boulder holder. Truth be told, Laurie was beginning to enjoy her curves almost as much as she enjoyed the meals that were adding to them. She ran her chubby hands over her thighs, ostensibly smoothing out the wrinkles in her figure-hugging dress, but also just to feel her own softness. It wasn't so bad. She still couldn't bring herself to admit the truth out loud  that she was a rapidly inflating hippopotamus  but in her subconscious, she wasn't entirely unpleased with the results of her binging.

The waiter handed them their menus. "For the lady," he said, handing the first to Laurie, "And the gentleman," handing the second to Frank. "Can I interest you in any appetizers? An order of our famous Bruschetta, perhaps?"

Frank opened his mouth, possibly to decline, but Laurie cut him off. "Yes," she said quickly, "Please." Laurie was still kind of pissed at Frank about the whole kitten thing, so she was determined to make this the most expensive meal ever. No way was Frank going to get off easy. He was going to pay!

"I didn't know you liked bruschetta, Laurie," said Frank as the waiter left.

Laurie rolled her eyes as she pulled out a pocket mirror to adjust her make-up. "Of course, I love bruschetta. I've always loved it. It's delicious."

Frank smiled. "Do you know what bruschetta is, Laurie?"

"Yes, of course I know what it is! It's It'sLook, I know what it is, okay? I'm not stupid!" Laurie was getting flustered; she didn't like Frank calling her out. But she did have to admit a certain grudging admiration for that. Most guys wouldn't have even bothered to press her on something like that, seeing as her queen bitch personality discouraged most challenges. Her ex certainly let her get away with all sorts of crap for a shot at fondling her magnificent boobs. Frank was willing to do a lot for her  he didn't object to paying for the bruschetta, after all  but he didn't let her get away with it without a little needling. That was a new experience for Laurie.

Laurie studied the menu with a new ferocity. Frank's needling had just had her more determined to really sting him with the bill. Deep down, she was a little worried. Frank was less of a push-over than some other men she'd dated, and she wondered how far she could really push him. But forcing her dates to blow tons of cash on her indulgent and luxurious tastes was Laurie's usual modus operendi and, when in doubt, that was the strategy she always fell back on, even on her first date with Frank.

So when the waiter returned to take their orders, Laurie did not hesitate.

"I would like the 18 oz. T-bone steak," she said pertly. The waiter was momentarily taken aback; girls rarely ordered such huge steaks, since most were trying to impress their dates with their tiny appetites, but always a professional, he wrote down her order without comment.

"I would also like," said Laurie, eying Frank with gloating triumph, "the lobster tail. And a baked potato on the side. And extra sides, the macaroni salad and potato salad. And a side of cinnamon apples."

"There is an extra charge for multiple sides," said the waiter.

"That's okay, isn't it, Frank?" Laurie smiled a cat-like smile.

"Absolutely," said Frank, "In fact, why don't you get a plate of garlic knots, too? I hear they're fantastic."

"I think I will," said Laurie. She turned to the waiter. "Add those in too, will you, sweetie? Thank you!"

"Excellent." The waiter was thinking about the giant tip he was sure to receive from a meal this expensive. "And the gentleman?"

"I'll just have the Chinese Chicken salad," said Frank, closing his menu and meeting Laurie's gaze.

Laurie stared. Suddenly, she saw a major flaw in her plan. She was making Frank pay for an expensive meal, butshe was also making herself look like a greedy pig! She hadn't expected Frank to order something soslight!

"Is that all, sir?" The waiter seemed disappointed that his tip was probably not going to be as big as he'd come to believe.

"What are you saying? Are you saying that I'm fat?" Laurie hissed under her breath at Frank, her eyes narrowed.

"Well," said Frank," On second thought, I could do with a nice Tri-tip as well."

He smirked back at Laurie.

The meal was enormous. And it went on forever. Laurie had plowed through the bruschetta  which was actually pretty good even though she still had no idea what it really was  but it hadn't made a dent in her appetite for real food. But when the steaks finally arrived, she was absolutely shocked at their size. Maybe she had bitten off more than she could chew, after all!

But she wasn't going to admit that in front of Frank.

So she dug in with gusto. Across the table, Frank did the same. Eying one another warily, both teens set to eating. It wasn't a race, but there was a definite sense of competition as forks clinked against plates and bites disappeared down throats.

Laurie was beginning to feel uncomfortably bloated less than half-way through her steak, her swollen tummy constricted by her dress. But she was determined not to give up. She mopped some sweat from her brow. She was already so full that she was beginning to perspireshe hoped that it wouldn't ruin her immaculate make-up! Nevertheless, she pushed on. Bite after bite after bite. More, more, more. So filling! Laurie worked her way through her steak, her potato, her saladsshe wasn't giving up, no matter what. She'd explode before she admitted defeat! And it looked like that might be more than an idle threat, she realized with dizzying dread. But she had her pride and she wasn't about to be defeated by any boy at anything! By the time this meal was over, she'd be happy if the only thing that burst were her dress seams

She really should have skipped dessert, afterwards. But Laurie was never good at self-denial.


*******



"Ohhhhh, I'm soooo full," moaned Laurie, as she waddled into the bedroom. She was so stuffed that it was almost painful to walk; she needed to lean against Frank for support, so that her lower center of gravity didn't make her just tip over and splat belly-first onto the floor.

"Yeah, baby, I know, I know," Frank winced. He was also way too full, his stomach swollen with way too much dinner. Unlike Laurie, he was putting on a brave face, trying not to let his discomfort show. Laurie, meanwhile, was whining and pouting like a spoiled, colicy baby, apparently oblivious to the fact that it was her own fault she was in so much pain.

"I think maybe we finally found our limits, huh, Laurie?" He gently lowered his overstuffed girlfriend onto the bed. Laurie whimpered and whined as she sat, her enormous, packed gut filling her lap. She rubbed it gingerly as Frank lowered himself onto the bed next to her.

"Owwwwww, it huuuuurts," moaned Laurie.

"Here, let me help," said Frank. He placed one hand behind Laurie's back and the other on her bulging gut and slowly lowered her back until she was lying down. Then he turned her to her side, so that her towering tummy could rest against the bed. He gingerly began to rub her tender tummy, careful not to put too much pressure on it. Laurie gasped and wheezed; she was so full that she could barely breathe, there was hardly enough room in her body to pull in a decent lungful of air. Nevertheless, the pain in her belly was nothing compared to the tingle in her crotch. No use denying it, filling her belly to its capacity was now more than a turn-on for Laurie. It had developed into a full-blown fetish, and was now almost as vital to her orgasms as having her titanic tatas squeezed.

"That feel good, baby?"

"Ohhhh yesdon't stop"

Frank gently kneaded Laurie's full stomach, causing Laurie to purr happily.

On the floor, Pumpkin stared up at the two lovers, confused by the noise. Was there another cat in the room?

Laurie closed her eyes, lost in the pleasant euphoria. She almost felt satisfied, but she couldn't shake this growing arousalnot that she entirely wanted tobut

After a few minutes, Laurie began struggling to sit up. "Help me up, Frank," she said, flailing her uselessly fat arms and trying to push herself up. Frank obliged. She turned her back to him, so that he could see the straining zipper running down the back of her overloaded dress.

"Frank, unzip me," whined Laurie in a husky whisper.

The zipper tab stuck halfway down, pushed to its limit by Laurie's burgeoning flab, but an extra hard tug managed to dislodge it and it continued on its track. The black dress fell away uselessly, Laurie's pillowy pontoons pushing out as they were released from their confines.

"Wait right here," she said thickly, still recovering from the enormous meal. Laurie waddled to the bathroom, her bulging tight belly bouncing painfully with every labored step. Ohhhh GAWD why did she eat so much? She felt literally ready to burst! She was so overstuffed that she simply knew that she had to take the top position during sex or Frank's weight would cause her to pop like a bloated tick. From the looks of it, Frank was feeling similarly stuffed. She probably hadn't needed to tell him to wait right there; he was sprawled out on the bed, his gut rising like a giant mound before him, wheezing and panting and sweating like a beached whale. He looked so bloated that Laurie almost half felt sorry for him. Poor boy looked like he didn't have the energy to do anything besides sleep. But laurie was more concerned with her own desires. Poor Laurie! She was so crammed full that she desperately wanted to lie back and sleep, but stuffing also made her unbelievably horny! She simply had to get some satisfaction or she would go crazy!

She sucked in her belly and turned sideways to fit through the narrow bathroom door, her nipples grazing the doorframe as she squished through. She closed the door behind her, and Frank listened for the next ten minutes as grunts and swearing spilled out of the locked room. Laurie seemed to be having a lot of trouble getting changed! No doubt she was a little bigger now than she was this morning and her "special outfit" wasn't designed to accommodate that increased bulk.

Finally, the door opened.

Laurie's "uniform" was a disgrace. The little blue hot pants rode up her butt and the fish net leggings were ripped. The uniform's deep plunging neckline plunged even deeper than usual because Laurie's increased bosom had forced the top two buttons open. The rest of the buttons were gasping but they managed to close.

Laurie settled her bulk on top of her man, leaning forward so that her monster boobs grazed his face.

"Who's a naughty boy?" she hissed, "I know someone who thought that he was in charge last time. Someone needs to be taught a lesson." Laurie reached behind her as she straddled him and revealed a pair of handcuffs which were quickly used to clasp Frank's hands to the bed.

"Is that so?" chuckled Frank, but Laurie put her finger to his lips.

"Shh!" she hissed, annoyed. She had trouble staying in control in the bedroom when Frank was there. This was a new experience for her, since she usually relished control. But with Frankwell, she found herself melting in his presence, suddenly wanting to spread herself for him when he poked her tummy or lovingly teased her about her growing size. But she didn't want him to think that he could always be in charge

Laurie reached into the drawer on her bedside table and pulled out a box of donuts. She kept them there for emergencies, because she liked to have a midnight snack sometimes. Well, every night these days. She'd thought this might make a fun game with her silly cop outfit, but now that she was so full.well, her belly was still screaming at her, but she didn't really feel quite as full anymore now

She pushed the donuts around Frank's erect dick.

"Now, let the nice policewoman show you how to...how we" She struggled to find an amusing cop pun, but she was too horny and bloated to think. So instead she just started eating.

"Mmmmm," cooed Laurie as she nibbled at the donut around Frank's dick. The busty bitch was already completely overstuffed from her big dinner, but Laurie was helpless in the face of sweets. Not that Laurie associated food with sex, she could never get enough. Her swollen tummy gurgled and bubbled as she continued to eat, even though she felt ready to split. She ate and ate, skillfully licking and teasing Frank's cock as she ate. In fact, it would be harder to say what gave Laurie more pleasure  the knowledge that she was giving Frank stimulation or the chance to cram some more tasty treats into her overloaded belly.

By the time she finished, Frank's erection was throbbing painfully. She sat up, wiping crumbs from her mouth with one arm. Her bloated tummy bulged in front of her, pressing against Frank's hard-on.

"Mmmm, that was delicious," she purred, rubbing her large gut. "Just hit the spot." A sudden belch ripped from her throat, so loud that she startled herself. But she played it off with adorable mock embarrassment. "Oh, well, pardon me!"

Laurie leaned over to Frank.

"Was that good, sweetie?"

"Oh yes!"

"Was it? Is my fat little baby happy now? You like it?" She whispered in his ear, reaching down to stroke one thick finger up and down the length of his shaft.

"You're a naughty boy, Frank. Trying to tell me that I eat too much, weren't you? I know you said you weren't, but I think I know you. But Frank, you're the one who eats too much. You big fat pig."

Her hand moved from his cock to stroke Frank's belly. "Yes, I think so. See this big fat belly? So gross. You are such a fat whale, Frank. I know you probably like to think that I'm the fat one these days, because I have such big fat titties, but I don't think I have nearly as much belly here as you do." She ran her fat little fingers over the arc of his big stomach.

"I don't know about that,' said Frank smiling.

Laurie looked miffed. "I think I do know."

"Well, it looks like you've put on your share of weight, too, baby, and not just in your chest. You've got plenty more to love all over."

Laurie frowned, pressing her plush body against Frank, her hands fumbling with his penis. "Is there a problem with that, Frank?"

"I'm just saying: I may have a big old gut, but you've got some majorly delicious curves these days. And look at how they keep growing! Such a greedy girl, you keep this up and those giant hooters you're so proud of might just explode."

Laurie lifted her ballooning boobs and let them fall with a splut on Frank's gut.

"You keep saying that," she cooed, "But they just keep getting bigger. Now let your baby do her job. I'm feeling a little peckish for some more dessert."


----------



## Perry White (Jan 1, 2011)

At the next sleepover, the girls were eager to share stories of Valentine's Day. But their new presents weren't the only new developments.

The three girls had each out-grown all their clothes. Both Alice and Jen had come to some sort of terms with their bodies, knowing that their boyfriends liked them curvier. As such, neither had any reason to limit their already ample appetites. They gorged themselves with abandon. Laurie was surprised to see that Jen no longer made even a token effort to distinguish between the fake diet food that the two were supplying to Alice and the real diet food that they themselves were supposed to be eating. Both girls had stripped down to their underwear, casting aside the constraining garments that they were forced to wear during the day. But even their underwear was rapidly losing its battle to contain their growing bodies. Alice's panties were disappearing between the folds of her lower body, the fabric now riddled with holes. 

Jen's undies were even more shredded, only managing to withstand the force of her bloated buttcheeks because they were a thong  but the elastic waistband had snapped earlier that day, so they were barely hanging on. The two girls' brassieres were likewise falling apart. Alice's breasts were spilling over the lips of her cups, swallowing the restrictive undergarment in a sea of flesh. 

Both Alice and Jen were looking at Laurie, who had already begun to undress. Laurie had stripped down to her jeans and bra, her swollen, marshmallow-like gut bulging over the snug waist of her pants. As usual, when Laurie entered a room, all attention focused on her magnificent bust. But today, there was another reason for that. A tiny ginger kitten lay curled up, sleeping in the canyon of cleavage that welled over the cups of Laurie's failing bra. Alice and Jen both began to giggle at the picture.

"Looks like you have a stowaway, Laurie!" snickered Jen, reaching out to scratch the sleeping kitten's head. Alice found that picture even funnier, since it almost looked like Jen was trying to reach between Laurie's bulging balloons.

"Oh haha, it's very funny," said a peevish Laurie, "I can't leave Pumpkin alone, can I?"
"Pumpkin? Is that her name?" asked Alice.

Laurie rolled her eyes. "Yeah," she said, "It's pretty silly. Frank got this for me. Can you believe that? What kind of gift is that?"

"What did you expect?"

"Well, a proper gift, of course! A girl's supposed to get some jewelry on valentine's day!"

"I think a kitten is cuter," said Alice resolutely.

"I see you've got three pumpkins in that bra," quipped Jen.

"Haha, very funny," repeated Laurie, rolling her eyes, "Like I haven't heard that one from Frank a million times already!"

"I'd say, you have two puppies and a kitty in there," piped up Alice.

Jen began laughing anew and even Laurie had to laugh. "Okay, that's a new one," said the raven-haired bombshell, "For now, at least. I'm sure I'll hear enough of it soon."

"It's two titties and a kitty," said Jen, unwilling to let go off the joke.

"Shut up," said Laurie, but she couldn't stop grinning.

"Ooo! I've got an idea!" squealed Jen, jumping up. She scampered to her purse, pulled open a pocket and rummaged until she found a small camera. 

"Smile!" she commanded, "I'm going to post this to the 'Cats and Racks' section' on Cute Overload!"

Laurie automatically struck a pose as Jen clicked her picture. Laurie leaned forward, placing her hands on her knees, putting on her sexiest pout. Her bulging melons nearly burst from her top, her arms pressing them together to form some massive cleavage. Pumpkin's tiny head looked even tinier, the only part of the kitten now visible as she slipped into that deep boob chasm.

"I can't believe Frank gave you a kitten!" squealed Jen, "That is soooo cute!"

Laurie snorted. "It's okay, I guess. Not exactly what I would call romantic. My last boyfriend always made sure to give me real gifts on Valentines."

"Your last boyfriend was a total jerk! You hated him!"

"Well, yeah, butyou knowIt's about keeping up appearances. I don't want Frank to get the idea that he can't give me the attention I deserve."

"Haha, oh my Gawd," said Jen, "Laurie, you are, like, suuuuch a pampered princess."

"Jen!" Laurie was scandalized that her ever-loyal sidekick would say such a thing. She stood up straight and stared at her pear-shaped companion. But the movement was the final straw for her overtaxed undergarment as the understitching holding the bulging cups together let loose with a massive, jagged tearing sound. The inadequate brassiere fell away, and Laurie's colossal cups swung free like a pair of bobbling pontoons. Pumpkin squeaked as she felt her comfortable seat give away under her and she started to fall. Laurie reacted instantly and grabbed the kitten out of midair, cuddling it in her arms.

Jen and Alice snickered.

"Uh huh, not that interested in the kitten, are you? You sure seemed worried about her there."

"I was not worried," said Laurie, scowling. She tried to hold the kitten in one hand while shielding her naked breasts from scrutiny with her other. "I just didn't want it to get hurt, okay? Look, just hold her while I get another bra, okay?"

"Whatever you say, tubby tits!"

Laurie shot Jen another sour look as she disappeared into the other room. Alice and Jen immediately lay down on the floor, cooing over Pumpkin. The kitten stared at the two fat girls with undisguised curiosity. Contrasted with the tiny cat, both chubby cheerleaders looked even more gigantic. 

"Who's a little cutie pie?" gushed Alice, poking the kitten in its fuzzy tummy. Pumpkin batted at her chubby finger playfully. Both girls squealed with delight. They hunkered down on the floor as far as their tight garments and hefty size would allow them and made baby noises at the cat.

"GAWD, I can hear you two in here," shouted Laurie, "Why don't you stop gushing over that dumb cat and get ready for bed? I don't want to stare at you in that ratty underwear all night!"

Grumbling, the two tubby teens rose to their feet and lumbered over to their knapsacks to get their sleepwear. Pumpkin watched them intently as they grunted and groaned with the exertion of getting into their clothes. They were not having any success. Both girls were simply too fat.

"Ugh, I can't get my PJ pants on!" said Jen.

"Your pants won't fit? Let out the drawstring!" said Laurie, walking into the room. Alice was shocked to see that the busty babe was completely naked; evidently, bras weren't the only things that Laurie had outgrown. After changing out of her clothes, Laurie had found that none of her PJs fit. 

"Like, it's not on them anymore!" wailed Jen. Jen turned to stare at Laurie's naked form. "Um, why aren't you wearing any PJs, Laurie?"

"Because," hissed Laurie, narrowing her eyes slightly, "none of them fit."

"What? Like, what about your underwear?"

"I wasgoing commando."

Jen giggled. "Is it because none of those fit either?"

Meanwhile, Alice was having trouble buttoning her shirt, huffing and puffing in a vain attempt to get her big squishy belly confined. 

"Having a little trouble here," she huffed, "Um, do you guys think II got fatter?" 

Jen laughed, still looking at Laurie. "Looks like Laurie has!" 

Laurie scowled. "You shut your mouth, fatass! You're one to talk, can't even fit your butt in your pants anymore."

"Ha ha, I only meant your boobs look even bigger!" 

"Oh." Laurie tossed her head. "Good."

The three girls sat and stared at each other, the reality of their situation suddenly dawning on them. They had all become too big for their pajamas. Laurie didn't have any underwear and both Alice and Jen's underwear was unlikely to survive the night. Jen's had already split so much that it was useless and Alice's wasn't far behind. Unless they wanted to sleep in their clothes or in the buff, they had to find a way to get some new pajamas.

"What are we going to do?" whined Jen. "We can't sleep naked! We don't have anything to wear!"

"Oh my Gawd, we're too fat for anything!" wailed Alice. She grabbed her hefty gut with one hand and gave it a hearty shake. It wobbled and jiggled. Alice popped another candy bar into her mouth; even in this dire situation, this fat little piggy was too addicted to food to quit eating.

"Quiet," snapped Laurie, "Don't you think I know that?" She tapped a plump finger against her dainty double-chin, deep in thought. She arched an eyebrow at Alice as the blubbery blonde munched obliviously on her candy bar, seemingly unaware of the extra inches it would doubtless add to her figure. While Laurie always encouraged Alice to gorge herself to bursting, the buxom cheer captain still found it a little revolting to think that Alice couldn't put down her candy long enough to address this new problem. Even more revolting, Laurie's own belly was gurgling in sympathetic hunger as she watched Alice eat. Finally she yelled out:

"Mom! Moooooom!"

After a moment, they heard Laurie's mom's voice: "I'm coming, I'm coming! Hold your horses!"

"No, no, no! Don't come down here, Mom!" cried Laurie. "I just need to tell you- no!"

All three girls lunged to get away from the stairs as Laurie's mom came barreling down. Alice just managed to grab her useless pajamas to use as a shield, while Jen ducked behind the couch. Laurie snatched up her outgrown clothes to hold in front of her as her mother stopped on the landing. 

Laurie's mom raised one hand to her mouth in surprise. Then she began laughing.
"Oh, you girls have all gone nudist!" she cried, clapping her hands with delight. "Why, this reminds me of my days on the commune back in the 60s. Back then, it was okay for girls to be natural. And I'm so glad to see you girls are in that spirit, celebrating your bodies!"

"Mom!"

"Because you shouldn't be ashamed of your bodies. They're beautiful and natural!"

"Mom! We're not going nudist! We justwe just need some new clothes."

Laurie's mom dropped her arms at her sides. "What do you mean? You have plenty of clothes!"

"No, I mean." Laurie scowled angrily, but her plump face was beet red with embarrassment. "I mean, we need clothes that fit. We can't fit intoany of our clothes."

"What, none of you?"

The three big girls looked at each other.

"No," said Laurie, "None of us."

"Well, I don't think you have any bigger clothes lying around," said Laurie's mom thoughtfully, "And I don't think your friends are going to fit into your clothes either. You're all built differently. I'll have to go buy you something. What sizes are you girls?"

The three girls stared at each other again. They were all blimping so rapidly these days that they had no clue what their true sizes were. They were often no sooner comfortable in new clothes than they found that popped buttons and split seams were forcing them to go higher.

"Uhhhhh" said Laurie. Then: "Gosh, mom, stop asking these embarrassing questions! You don't need to know our sizes, we just need some PJs, okay? Just, like, get big ones!" Laurie figured that since most pajamas were loose fitting, her mother should be able to find them all something that would fit by following those vague instructions.

Her mom put up her hands in resignation. "Okay, okay! I'm going!" She headed back up the stairs, leaving the three naked plumpers alone again.

The three girls sat around, completely naked. Having ruined the only clothes that even came close to fitting them, they were forced to wait in the nude as Laurie's mom made an emergency run to the store. Laurie and Jen rarely felt any embarrassment in flaunting their bulging bodies, and were such close friends that they hardly cared if they saw each other in their undies. Even so, this was a little much. 

Unfettered, Laurie's bloated boobs looked as big as watermelons, hanging almost to her deep, dark navel. On a thinner woman, her knockers would have reached past her belly button, but Laurie had grown so tubby that her breasts couldn't quite reach all the way over it. Instead, they splayed to the sides, bobbling like two heavy pendulums. Her fat fleshy belly was so round and soft that it sat on her thick thighs, almost hanging over her crotch and hiding her well-manicured bush. Alice couldn't help but notice that Laurie had shaved her public hair into a neat little landing strip. Alice was a little embarrassed because she wasn't nearly as fastidious in trimming her bush; her own pubes were a natural tangle, but luckily  and she never thought she'd think this her belly was so big that it hung down and hid them mostly.

Laurie was definitely still the bustiest girl of the three, her enormous heavy milkbags topped by puffy pink nipples the size of winecorks. Neither Jen nor Alice had ever been slouches in the chest department and their increased poundage had given them some boost there as well, but they both looked positively flat compared to Laurie's mega L-cup mammories. Alice was the second biggest, slowly bulging out of her D-cups which were still small enough that they didn't fall to the sides of her gut. Jen's bosom was slightly smaller, the bulk of her weight still going to her tremendous thighs and buttocks.

"That was soooo embarrassing," said Jen, "I can't believe your mom saw us naked!"

"I can't believe your mom knows we're all too fat for our clothes," said Alice.

"My mom is a crazy old hippie," said Laurie, "She's always going on about the earth mother and junk. She'll just think we're being dirty hippies too, so don't worry about her." She crossed her arms under her quivering bosom. But the incident had piqued Laurie's 
curiosity. Alice had grown into such a fat little hog that she couldn't even button her pajamas anymore. That was better than she could have ever predicted! Of course, Jen was also fast turning into a bottom-heavy blimpette to rival Goodyear. And Laurie had to admit that her own clothing troubles were getting harder and harder to dismiss. Busting brassieres was one thing  and one of her favorite things, too!  but when zippers refused to budge and buttons refused to snap shut, that was a problem.

Laurie stroked her double chin thoughtfully. She could tell that Alice was pretty upset about not fitting into her pajamas. That could be a problem. If Alice began to get a clue that she was still piling on weight despite all the "diet" food that she was eating, then Laurie's plan would be ruined. Just how much had Alice gained? She had to know. Unfortunately, she didn't think she'd be able to convince Alice to step on a scale unless she did the same. 

"Hey, Alice," she said smoothly, "I'm sure that we didn't really gain any more weight"

"ButI can't button my pajamas! I must be still getting fatter!" She grabbed her big bare belly and shook it for emphasis. It wobbled like a big blabby bag full of gelatin.

"Well, we'll just find out about that for sure, won't we?"

"What are you saying, Laurie?"

"I'm saying that I think we should get on the scale and find out what our weights are."

"I..dunno," said Alice, uncertainly. She knew she was gaining but she didn't like the idea of putting a number to that knowledge.

"Yeah," piped in Jen, "I, like, don't think so. Your scale's in the bathroom and..." she motioned down at her voluminous thighs and hefty hips. Jen's pear-shaped bulk had grown wide enough that the auburn-haired cutie could barely pass through the undersized bathroom door. Jen's wide rump had caused her to get stuck before and now she was reluctant to risk a second trip through that tight doorway.

Laurie rolled her eyes. "Well, then, I'll just bring it out here." She attempted to stand up, but found that her size made it impossible to do on her own. " A little help, girls?" Exchanging glances, Alice and Jen waddled over to grab hold of Laurie's arms and pull the busty bunny to her feet. It took some doing. Laurie was pretty heavy these days and both of her flabby friends were in terrible shape. When they finally had her on her feet, both Jen and Alice were panting and wheezing heavily.

"Alright, you two girls wait right here," said Laurie as she padded into the bathroom. 

"Like, whatever," said Jen, rolling her eyes. She reached for another cookie. She didn't really care much about her weight anymore these days, but if Laurie was going to make a big fuss about them all getting weighed, then, fine, she'd get weighed.

Laurie waddled back out, turning slightly to fit her bulk through the narrow door. She dropped the scale on the floor and turned to face her chunky friends. 

"C'mon, girls, let's go!"

"I've got to keep track of my prize piggies," thought Laurie as she watched Jen and Alice line up. She gave Jen a slight swat across her ample rear. 

"Ow! What's that for, bitch?"

"You're not waddling fast enough, wide load! Let's get this show on the road!"

"Well, if you're so eager to see our weights, why don't you go first?"

"Yeah," piped in Alice, "Why not, huh?" Both girls turned to look at Laurie.

"Alright, fine, I'll go first!" Laurie didn't like the idea of weighing herself, but she knew that she had to go through with it if she expected either of her fat friends to reveal their weights to her. Oh well, this was just a necessary sacrifice for the plan to work. Laurie stepped onto the scale, which groaned under her bulk. The dial spun wildly, although Laurie was unable to see it over her own titanic titties. Even if she leaned forward, all she saw were yards of cleavageat least she could still catch sight of the tips of her nipples, seemingly miles away.

After a minute, the whirring sound stopped, indicating that the scale had settled on its answer.

"Well?" said Laurie, motioning Jen over. "What does it say?"

"Like, can't you read it yourself?" said Jen, smiling broadly. It was obvious to her that, of course, Laurie was too big and round to ever read the scale number. But after always being the brunt of Laurie's fat ass jokes, Jen was savoring this moment. For once, she got to tease Laurie a little. "Or has someone gotten too fat to bend over a little?"

Laurie scowled. "Whatever, Jen, I already know I've gained a little. That's why I wanted to pull out the scale!"

"A little? Haha, a little bit of gain wouldn't keep you from reading the results. You're, like, storing way too much in those giant milkbags and now they're so big you can't even see over them!"

"Shut up, Jen! Just tell me how much I weigh."

"Hey, Alice," giggled Jen, "How much of this weight, do you think Laurie is storing in her boobs?"

"Shut up! Oh my god, you two are such bitches!"

"Quite a bit, I'd say," agreed Alice.

"Why you...just wait till it's your turn! Oh! What's that?"

Laurie felt something at her feet, but was unable to see over her breasts and belly to discover the culprit.

Jen bent down to look at Laurie's feet. Pumpkin was playfully swatting at her plump toes.
Jen laughed. "It's Pumpkin! She's playing with your feet!" Jen scooped up the kitten. She considered dropping the kitten into Laurie's cleavage as a joke, but, without a bra to hold those boobs together, Pumpkin would probably just slip between them.

"Wow, Laurie, you couldn't see Pumpkin down there? Maybe you have put on a few more inches!" said Alice. She was honestly a little surprised to see the trouble that Laurie was having with the scale.

"Sodid you happen to read the number while you were down there?"

"Yeah," said Jen, "Looks like you're a healthy 215. Mostly right here!" She grabbed Laurie's left boob and squeezed it. "Honk honk!"

"Very funny," snarled Laurie, swatting her friend away as she stepped off the scale.  

"Oh, like, you know you love it, Laurie! Anything that makes your tits grow is all right in your book, we all know that. Haha, if it was up to you, you'd have boobs the size of the planet and we'd all just, like, live on them or something!"

"That's enough out of you, Jen," said Laurie, starting to get genuinely annoyed. Why was Jen getting so mouthy these days? It seemed like in the rare times that Jen's mouth wasn't full of food, she was starting to get a lot more sarcastic and sassy! Laurie wasn't used to having her old lapdog talk back to her and she wasn't entirely sure how she felt about this development.

"Why don't YOU get on the scale now, Jen?" Laurie smirked. This was the way to take control back of the situation! Once Jen saw that big scary number and realized that she'd been inflating with calories as well, she wouldn't feel quite so mouthy. And, unlike Laurie, Jen didn't have the consolation of her extra weight giving her extra curves. Nope, all her weight went right to her thunder thighs and ghetto booty. Maybe that was why Jen was so mouthy tonight. She was probably just jealous that Laurie's increased poundage meant that she also had increased pontoons.

Laurie stepped off. Jen shrugged, popped the remainder of a candy bar into her mouth, and waddled onto the scale. The dial whizzed around wildly. Both Laurie and Alice leaned in, eager to see the results. Jen smacked her lips and started picking her teeth with one finger, apparently unconcerned. Jen wasn't worried about her weight at all these days. As long as Craig liked her curves, she was content to balloon into a button-busting zeppelin.

"222!" called out Laurie, "Looks like all that food is having an effect after alllike there was any doubt of that." She rose to her full height, briefly bumping her head against Jen's protruding belly as she did so. Jen just shrugged nonchalantly.

"Like, that don't mean nothin'," she said as she stepped down from the scale. 

"Well, you sure beat me," said Laurie, grabbing Jen's gelatinous gut and giving it a hearty shake. "Pretty soon, if this keeps up, we won't we thinking of you as the one with the big ass! We'll just have to call you 'the fat one!'"

"Like, you should talk!" said Jen, sniffing. She bent over to grab another candy bar out of the bag, aiming her round naked ass at her stunned friend. Laurie could only shake her head. She still didn't quite understand Jen's apathy about her increasing size. Certainly, Laurie knew that she wasn't quite as bothered by her own blimp-like girth these days, but that was differentfor one thing, that didn't mean that she's totally given up on caring about how she looked as Jen apparently had! Laurie still made the effort to keep up her appearance, but it wouldn't surprise her if Jen soon started coming to school in sweatsuits and stretchpants!

But there were bigger  literally  fish to fry right now! Laurie turned to Alice. It had all been leading up to this moment. She really just wanted to know how Alice weight Alice had gained. Looking at this poor naïve piggy, Laurie knew that Alice was swelling more every day. Alice's belly was still bigger than either of her friend's, her hips and thighs more massive, her face rounder, her double chin more prominent. 

Laurie could barely contain her excitement as she watched Alice waddle toward the scale. Look at her! thought Laurie, she's become so fat and round that walking is becoming a chore! I'll bet that she can't climb a flight of stairs without stopping to catch her breath! No way could anyone think I look fat when I've got that little chubbette by my side!

Alice settled onto the scale, which creaked even more beneath her weight. They all had to wait a full minute before the dial stopped spinning. 

"How much do I weigh?" asked Alice uncertainly. Laurie and Jen both leaned over, eager to see the results. Poor Alice was unable to see the number herself; her enormous flabby stomach was just too big. 

"Oh my god, 237!" crowed Laurie happily. "You're 237 pounds!" Laurie was ecstatic; Alice was still the fattest of the trio! That meant that Laurie's plan was working perfectly! She was so thrilled that she almost wanted to hug Alice's enormous pot tummy and nuzzle her blubber.
"Oh GAWD, I'm a cow!" cried Alice, miserably. "I knew I'd gained weight butit's not my fault! I just can't stop eating these days! I don't know why, but I'm always so hungry But all I eat is the diet food at our sleepovers and, well, I guess maybe I snack a little at work." She blushed. The truth was that she was doing more than snacking at work and now she thought she was seeing the results! Alice still didn't realize that most of her new blubber was due to the so-called diet food that Laurie and Jen were always feeding her. In reality, these high-calorie treats were plumping her up like a prize hog.

Oh shit! Laurie swore to herself. She should have known that letting Alice see her true weight could spoil the plan, but she'd been so excited about learning Alice's weight that she hadn't stopped to think about how Alice might react. She had to calm her down now and convince her that 237 wasn't all that bad!

Laurie immediately jumped in to console her fat friend. "Oh, Alice, don't say that! You're not fat! I mean, it's not like any of us are really thin anymore, huh? Remember, we're all big girls here. I mean, take a look at me and Jen." She jerked her thumb toward Jen. "That's a girl there with some real fat on her bones. And you know she's got her fair share in that monster booty. Girl, even J-Lo would look at that big butt and say 'Damn!'"

"Oh, like, you should talk!" laughed Jen. For once Laurie's comment hadn't carried any sting; it was no more than playful teasing and Jen was happy to play along. She snuck up behind Laurie and grabbed the busty beauty's billowing boobs. "Take a look at these things! You've got enough blubber in each of these hooters for a family of seals!"

Laurie laughed, her titanic tits wobbling and shaking, secretly pleased by the attention. 

"Yeah,' said Alice, "But you two carry it better."

"Oh bullshit!" snapped Laurie, moving forward so that Jen dropped her tits heavily. "You know that is not true! Hey, you said it yourself before: Who's snagged herself a man who's just nuts for a cute little tummy, hmm?" Laurie patted Alice's potbelly with genuine sisterly affection, making Alice giggle despite herself.

"And I don't think Alice is the only one here with that kind of luck," continued Laurie, turning to eye Jen's wide hips. "I know a certain Craig likes his girls with a lot of junk in the trunk."

"Like, a LOT of junk," piped in Jen helpfully. "And I'll bet Frank likes those whoppers of yours just fine. Though I don't know if he could like them more than you like them"

"Heh, wellthe point is, Alice, is that we're all pretty...fat these days. But we're still damn sexy."

Alice smiled. Looking from Jen to Laurie, both girls had sincere expressions that said it all. There was no way that her two friends  yes, Alice thought, Jen and Laurie really are friends now  could be lying. They really meant it. And that did make Alice feel just a tad like the sexy girl that Tyler thought she was.


----------



## Perry White (Jan 1, 2011)

The night wore on and the three girls laughed and joked and ate. And ate. And ATE. And eventually, after all three spherical sweeties had stuffed themselves like greedy little pigs until they literally could not eat a single bite more, they had simply passed out in a pile on the floor. Tonight, three vast dome-like bellies slowly rose and fell with the labored breathing of three full-to-bursting cheer babes. The only other noises were the steady gurgle and slosh of stomachs straining to digest more food than any girl should reasonably eat and the occasional whimper as the girls dreamed.

They were all three slumbering like logs when Laurie's mom returned with some clothes. 

"Aw, how cute!" she said, noticing that Pumpkin was curled up into a little ball and snoozing on the apex of her daughter's stuffed taut tummy. "They were so embarrassed to be naked, but it looks like they got comfortable with it. Maybe there's a little bit of free spirit in these girls, after all." She placed the new clothes in a pile by the stairs so that the porky divas would find their new wardrobe when they woke up, and quietly tip-toed back upstairs.

The entrance didn't disturb the three sleeping blimps at all. But as she left, a grimace crossed Alice's sleeping face. As usual, when she ate too much, she had bad dreams. And tonight was no exception.

_The tubby blonde found herself in Laurie's basement, sitting on the same couch where so recently she had found herself stuck between Jen and Laurie. She was surprised to see that she was wearing her cheer uniform  a green vest over a white long-sleeved top with the school's initials sewn into the fabric across her bust, and a short green skirt. With a bit of annoyance, Alice noticed that the uniform didn't quite fit her. A thick slab of soft belly poured out from under her top, overlapping the waistband of her skirt.

"Yeah, yeah, I know," she muttered to herself, poking at her flabby gut, "I really do need to lose some weight. If I can just cut back on snacks a little, I should be able to fit into this thing like I used to."

"Cut back on snacks? Why would you do that?" said a haughty voice.

Alice looked up to see Laurie standing before her, also clad in the same uniform. Like Alice, it didn't quite fit her. Her gut spilled over the skirt and her chunky thighs were so wide that the skirt looked ready to split, but mostly it was her spectacular bosom that commanded attention, bouncing and jiggling with Laurie's every smallest movement.

"Hey, Alice, how are you today?"

"Oh, I'm fine, Laurie. What's going on? Why are we down here in our cheer uniforms?"

"Because I have a surprise for you, Alice," said Laurie sweetly, sauntering over to her fat friend. Alice noticed that Laurie was pulling something behind her, but she couldn't quite make out what it was until the buxom beauty pushed it around in front. It looked like an air tank, complete with hose, on a little cart.

"Uhhhh, what's this?" asked Alice.

"This is your surprise, Alice," said Laurie. "Now then, how does it go? Open your mouth and close your eyes and you will get a big surprise!"

"Hmm, I don't know," said Alice, "What is this?"

"Ffeh! Jeez, don't be so suspicious, sweetie! I'm just trying to do something nice. Watch, I'll show you."

Laurie grabbed the hose, one end of which was attached to the tank's nozzle, and popped the other end in her own mouth. She then turned the tank's knob. There was a slight hiss, a noise like liquid escaping, and Laurie's cheeks bulged. She began to gulp, sucking down whatever substance was in the tank. After a minute, she twisted the knob back and pulled the tube out of her mouth.

"See, honey?" she said, wiping her mouth on her sleeve. "There's nothing to be afraid of. It's delicious!"

"What is it?"

Laurie rolled her eyes. "It's the newest snack for our sleepovers. Try it! You'll like it!"

Alice tentatively placed the tube in her own mouth. Laurie smiled and turned the knob. Instantly, Alice's mouth was filled with a thick cream.

"It's just sweet cream," said Laurie, catching Alice's quizzical eyes, "I got this tank from the dairy where my mom works! Good, huh?"

I didn't know Laurie's mom worked at a dairy, thought Alice as she nodded. It was good! She gulped down the cream as it poured into her mouth, savoring the creamy smoothness of it. 

"Do you like it?"

"Mmm," Alice could only mumble since she was too busy sucking down cream, but she nodded her head vigorously. This was heavenly!

The plump girl guzzled the cream as her raven-haired friend sat next to her on the couch. Laurie's eyes strayed to Alice's tummy, which was rapidly filling up with the delightful liquid. Her bloating gut swelled outward as she consumed more of the cream. It was really good! She was startled briefly when she felt Laurie reach forward and gently pat her growing tummy.

"You like that, hmm, honey? Tastes good?"

Alice nodded. She was already feeling full, but the cream was just so delicious that her stomach growled in spite of itself. Laurie laughed sweetly.

"I think someone's tummy is asking for more! Would you like some more?"

Alice nodded, still gulped madly to keep pace. Laurie reached over and twisted the knob, turning up the liquid. More cream came flowing out of the tube, but Alice simply gulped harder. She was filling up more and more, her gurgling belly now sloshing with its creamy load. Her middle now looked like a rapidly inflating bus tire, pushing down the waist of her skirt and pushing up the hem of her top. Alice continued to greedily suck the cream through the hose, as the machine pumped her full of the fattening mixture. 

"Perhaps a little more, hmm, sweetie?" said Laurie, smiling as she turned the knob on the tank. The cream blasted through the nozzle with renewed force, causing Alice's chubby cheeks to bulge. A thin trickle of heavy cream escaped her lips, but she kept pace, swallowing the delicious substance as quickly as it came into her mouth. Her stomach, already filled so full, surged forward, breaking the snap on her cheer skirt, which hung open loosely.

Alice's sweater crept up the arc of her belly. She was so full that her stuffed tummy was pressing on her diaphragm, making it hard to breathe. Alice scooched her big bum in her seat, sliding forward so that she could lean back. Her stomach was full yet it kept growing, like a waterballoon hooked to a faucet. She couldn't hold anymore, but, with the logic that comes in dreams, Alice knew that the extra cream would simply fill the rest of her body, until she was as round and firm as a fully-inflated beachball.

Almost on cue, she felt her nipples stiffen as her already large breasts received their first dose of cream. Each round melon slowly swelled, puffing out and standing at attention as they became turgid with the sweet heavy mixture. Damp spots appeared on her shirt, one at the apex of each bloated boob, as her overloaded tits sought to relieve the pressure by releasing some of the cream through her milk ducts.

"Still hungry?" purred Laurie, stroking Alice's bulging belly. Red stretchmarks traversed the pale globe as the greedy cheerleader guzzled gallons of sweet cream. Alice couldn't speak through her full mouth, but she nodded.

"Hmmm," said Laurie, "I'll bet you are. Here, let's fix that."

Laurie twisted the knob again  but this time a sickening crunch accompanied the twist. Alice looked over quizzically.

"Oops," said Laurie, holding up the broken knob. She shrugged. "Looks like I broke it. Oh well, that's okay, right, babe?"

Alice nodded, still lost in the delicious cream pumping into her distended gut.
The needle on the tank's pressure gauge was dancing in the red as it continued to chug away, pushing more and more cream into the overstuffed girl.

"You know what you're going to do now?" said Laurie, still smiling. Backing away from the blimping blonde, she whispered: "Pop."

Alice could only keep drinking. She knew she needed to stop, but she couldn't. It was tooooo good.

Laurie giggled and waggled her fingers in a cutesy little wave. Silently, she mouthed a word at Alice: "Ka boom!"_

In the real world, Alice cringed and mumbled in her sleep, smacking her lips slightly at the thought of that delicious cream. Next to her, Jen slumbered fitfully. Her full gut churned and bubbled and she whimpered slightly. She rolled over, releasing a slight burp as she did so. Her dreams were also quite vivid:


_Jen was in her room, combing her hair in the mirror. The curvy cheerleader was naked but for her underpants, a tight pair of cotton panties with the word "PHAT" scrawled across her backside. Jen often favored clothes that drew attention to her best asset, unaware that most people might consider her bum to be, well, just a bit too wide. The bottom-heavy bimbo only knew that she always received comments and compliments about her backside  as well as the occasional pinch or slap on the rear as she waddled through the hallways at school. Such invasions of privacy would have made most girls uncomfortable, but Jen took them as evidence of what she already knew  that everyone loved a girl with some junk in the trunk.

"Do they really?" said a voice behind her.

"What?" said Jen, turning to see Laurie sitting on the bed. Had Laurie been there before? Jen wasn't sure. For a moment, Jen moved to cover her bare chest before remembering who she was talking to. There were no secrets between these two friends, so Jen didn't bother to hide her exposed breasts. Instead, she just turned her attention back to the mirror and her combing. "Like, what are you talking about, Laurie?"

"I was asking, do they really like a girl with some junk in the trunk?"

"Like, of course, they do!" said Jen indignantly. How did Laurie know what she'd been thinking? Or had she said it out loud? "A girl needs something nice and soft for her man to grab."

"Yeah, and you got a lot for your man to grab," said Laurie sarcastically, eyeing Jen's enormous tushie. It looked like two basketballs shoved into her underpants, wobbling and jiggling with the plump girl's every movement. "Some might say that you have too much to grab, Jen. Some might say that you have a fat ass."

"Like, what are you talking about, Laurie? My ass is perfect, fat or not."

Laurie stood up and sauntered over to her friend. She draped an arm around Jen's shoulders. "Oh, that's right, I forgot. You don't mind that you're fat anymore, right? You think that just because Craig likes some meat on your backside that you don't need to watch your waistline anymore, hmm?" She hugged Jen close, her other hand snaking down to pat Jen lightly on the bum. "But you do know what happens to a girl who doesn't watch her waistline, don't you?" She stood away, grinning evilly. "She gets bigger."

As Laurie spoke those words, Jen felt an odd stirring in her hind quarters, but thought nothing of it. The bubbly bimbo had no inkling of what was happening, that her already enormous rear was growing even more!

"Like, Laurie, you are acting really weird. I don't know what you're talking about. I don't have that problem!"

"Oh, is it a problem if you get bigger? I thought you were okay with it." 

With a grunt, Jen waddled thickly over to an armchair in the corner. Her steadily inflating bottom grew wider and wider as she moved, making the short walk increasingly difficult with every step. Laurie cocked her head to one side, watching as Jen's bloating bottom started to swallow her short shorts. The back hem began to slide out of view as the tightening garment turned into one big wedgie. The words sprawled across Jen's rump  "PHAT"  had never seemed so appropriate. By the time Jen had reached her destination the threads holding the letters in place were starting to tear. Jen flopped into her chair with a loud "wump!"

Jen's chair was not very comfortable. She fidgeted in a vain attempt to find a position where her wide rear could be adequately supported. She hardly noticed that she was rising higher and higher out of the chair as her fanny swelled like a helium balloon.

"Like, this is ridiculous!" she snapped. 

Jen's butt kept inflating, bigger and bigger, each globular lobe as big as a truck tire now. Most of her backside was now bare, spilling out of the stretched leg holes of her dwindling shorts.

"Jeez, Jen, look at you!" Laurie smiled wickedly. "I always knew that you, well, had more down-stairs than up-stairs but I never thought I'd see the day that you got this big. Heh, you know what you need? You need a pair of shorts that says 'I wish these were brains' across your ass!"

"Stop it!" whined Jen, "That's, like, not nice!"

Jen started rocking in her seat, trying to get to her feet, but her fanny was too big for her to move anymore. It was literally too heavy to lift!

"Like, stop being such a bitch, Laurie!"

Laurie ignored her complaint. She walked up to her friend and grabbed her bottom. "Wow, you're so big back here that I don't think I could even hug your butt! You must literally have the fattest ass that I've ever seen. Maybe you've got the fattest ass in the world! We might need to get you some of those blinkers that trucks have, so that you can warn people when you're going to back up. After all, sweetie, we wouldn't want you to hurt anyone with that mega-butt of yours."

Laurie put a finger to her plump lips and a concerned look crossed her face. "You know Jen, I was going to share some snacks with youbut now I'm not sure that would be a very good idea. Gosh, I wouldn't want to tempt you with any tasty treats and see you get even bigger! Why, I wouldn't want your butt to explode. Ha ha!"

Laurie was suddenly holding a tray of glazed donuts that Jen had not noticed before. Jen felt herself salivating at the sight.

"I'll just put these tasty snacks here, where you can't reach them." Laurie gingerly balanced the bag on the wide "shelf" created by Jen's voluminous backside.

Jen's ass was so huge now that the poor girl was unable to stand up. She struggled to reach behind her, where Laurie had placed a tray full of sweet, sweet donuts, but she couldn't quite manage. She struggled her best but her ass was still ballooning, putting the treats farther and farther out of her reach.

"Laurie, stop!" whined Jen. "I can't reach it back there!"

"Good thing, too!" laughed Laurie, grabbing one and shoving it into her mouth. "Honey, the last thing you need is more sweets. I'm just trying to help you by keeping these out of your reach. We wouldn't want this giant booty of yours to explode now, would we? Why, you'd take out the whole house!"

Laurie pinched Jen's burgeoning flesh and snickered. Jen scowled and crossed her arms. She was not happy about this situation at all!

"In fact, I've composed a little song to describe your situation, Jen!" Laurie cleared her throat and began singing:

"Jen had a butt that was such a wide load,
When she walked down the street, she blocked off the road,
And it keeps getting wider,
As her jeans keep getting tighter,
Till one day, it's going to explode!"

The raven-haired beauty doubled over in laughter, but Jen only scowled harder.

"That is totally not funny at all, Laurie! Stop being so mean!"

"Oh, sweetie, are you feeling a little put-off? I thought that it would be harder to insult a big girl like you! But I guess there's really only one part of you that's big"

"Hey! Stop it! Ow!" Jen yelped as her head bumped the ceiling. When Laurie saw that Jen's vast tush had raised her as far as she could go, Laurie howled even harder. This was hilarious! Jen rubbed her bruised head with one hand and her ballooning backside with her other. Her panties had managed to miraculously stretch to an absurd degree, stretching as thin as tissue paper. The fabric had slid between her mammoth butt cheeks, turning the rending garment into a make-shift thong. It was only barely holding Jen's ass from spilling out. When it finally busted apart, it would release a whole new wave of pale flab!

"Let's see this bad girl slosh!" crowed Laurie. Shrieking with laughter, Laurie smacked her friend across her giant rump. The soft blubber rippled and shook. Poor Jen felt like she was riding on a waterbed, as each sloshing wave bashed her head into the ceiling again.

"Ow! Ow! Ow! Stop it! Ow!"

Laurie only laughed again. The diminishing waves up-ended the donut tray, sending a cascade of sugary treats down the sides of her bloated buns. The shock was enough to finally snap Jen's overstretched undies. The shredded remains of her knickers flew in all directions as her bum surged out in all directions  pinning a surprised Laurie beneath it. Laurie only had time to release a muffled yelp before she was buried under tons of bloated butt blubber.

"Like, finally!" thought Jen. "Now if only I could reach those donuts down there"_


----------



## Perry White (Jan 1, 2011)

Laurie, too, was having her own nightmares. But while both Alice and Jen had nightmares in which Laurie tormented them (possibly because they realized, on a subconscious level, what their team captain was doing to them), Laurie was having a different sort of bad dream

_In her dream, Laurie was back at school. But something was wrong! She looked around, stunned. Every girl in school appeared to be more endowed than she was! She spied Abida, the normally slender Indian girl now sporting a monstrous pair of triple Ds that wobbled and bounced in time to her steps. And there was that bitch Maggie  surely she wasn't always so buxom? And over there, Denise, Kristine and Lizzie were huddled in a cluster, giggling. But their cheer sweaters did little to conceal their massive melons, which all bounced in unison whenever the girls started to giggle.

Of course, none of them could compare to Laurie's 

--A cups?

Laurie stared in horror. Her once vast bosom was nowhere to be seen. Instead, she was flat as a board. Laurie stared down, clearly seeing her toes for the first time that she could remember. She pulled out the neckline of her sweater to gaze at her chest. She was wearing a tiny double A cup bra, but the truth was that she didn't even need that. She looked like she'd never hit puberty at all. Her chest was almost entirely flat! Strangely, she wasn't 215 pounds anymore; she was as thin as she'd been before she started gaining weight over the past year. Thinner, in fact! Laurie was positively scrawny, her delicate ribs slightly visible to the sides of her non-existent chest.

"What? This can't be happening!" said Laurie in disbelief. "Where did my babies go?!"

"What's that, Laurie?"

Laurie looked up to see Alice and Jen approaching her. Both girls were big. Way bigger than they should have been. She knew that, in reality, neither of her two friends were slouches in the breast department, but neither of them should be above a full D cup. Instead, they both had breasts the size of fully inflated beachballs, enormous eggplants that struggled to pop out of their shirts with every breath. Alice's T-shirt was ripping at the seams with almost every breath, while Jen's short-sleeved blouse was obviously not designed for a girl with such a pneumatic bustline. The pearl buttons struggled against their heavy cargo.

"What the hell?!" shrieked Laurie, "What happened to you two?!"

Alice looked confused. "What are you talking about, Laurie? What's wrong?"

Laurie jabbed an accusatory finger into Alice's cleavage. She had half expected to discover that it was fake, that it was obviously a wad of rolled up socks or a pair of cantaloupes stuffed in her bra, but she felt nothing but firm, yielding flesh. Laurie was an expert at discerning the feel of genuine boobies from cupping her own delicious darlings so often, so she could tell instantly that these were the real deal.

"Those giant boobs! Where did you get them? Where did everyone get them?"

"Mother nature, duh!" said Jen, giggling. Her breasts rippled and quaked with her titters.

"Oh, I see what this is," said Alice, "Laurie, we're really sorry that you haven't started developing yet, but I'm sure your time will come. You just have to be patient!"

"Yeah," said Jen, "I'm sure it's like, totally normal for some girls to not hit puberty till they're 18." She hid her giggles behind her hand but she couldn't hide her chest shaking anew.

Ping! The pearl button at the summit of Jen's gargantuan knockers finally gave up under the pressure, flying from her shirt and hitting Laurie right in the forehead.

"Ow!" yelped Laurie, "Watch where you point those monsters!"

"Sorry," Jen giggled, her ample chest shaking dangerously. Laurie eyed the overtaxed shirt suspiciously, afraid that it might launch another assault. "You know how these things happen  well, maybe you don't know personally"

Jen trailed off as her eyes strayed to Laurie's non-existent chest. Laurie scowled.

"Hey, but, like, that's just one little problem, isn't it, Laurie? You always say it's a small price to pay for your trim figure!"

Laurie opened her mouth to reply but she was cut short by a shrill, mocking voice from behind.

"Well, well, well, if it's isn't good old No-Boobs!" said a familiar voice from behind her.
Laurie spun around and came face-to-face with a looming wall of supple breast flesh. It was Maggie. Not surprisingly, this once petite chica now had upper curves to die for, packed into a white shirt straining so hard that it was almost obscene. Maggie laughed derisively, her own assets wobbling. 

"What do you want?" said Laurie icily. She tried to affect a haughty demeanor but found it difficult now that she was stripped of the one thing that gave her the most confidence.

"I just wanted to tell you a great riddle I just heard. How is Laurie like an upside-down calculator?"

"How?"

"Cuz they're both 'Boobless!" Get it? See, if you type "5378008" into a calculator"

"Shut up!" Instinctively, Laurie thrust her shoulders back and puffed out her chest. Normally, when she was her usual size, this had the double advantage of making her look even bigger and more imposing as well as putting a large barrier between herself and any potential enemy. But in her reduced state, it just looked pathetic.

Maggie started howling with laughter. Her jugs bounced and jiggled so much that her middle button blew off, hitting Laurie square in the face.

"Ow! Fuck! Not again!"

"Like, that keeps happening to you!" giggled Jen, pointing to the gap in her own shirt.

"Too bad you'll never be on the giving end of a button buster," snorted Maggie.

"We'll see about that!" snarled Laurie, rubbing her bruised face.

Alice and Jen looked at her in confusion. "What do you mean, Laurie?" asked Alice.

"I'm not going to stand for this anymore! No way is Maggie of all people going to get away with insulting me! I'm going to get my boobs back if it's the last thing I do!"

"Back?"

"Yeah! I meanget them for the first time? I dunno, I swear I'm sure I used to have boobs! Well, ANWAY, what was that you said about being flat being worth it for a svelte figure? Well, when I was fatter, I had colossal boobs so. That must be the answer! Point me to the cafeteria, cuz I'm going to fix this" She gestured vaguely at her absent bosom -- "Right away!"

"But you can't just grow boobs by eating," interrupted Alice, but Laurie shushed her. With dream logic certainty, Laurie knew that this was the right solution. No way would this fail!

Laurie burst into the cafeteria, trailed by her usual entourage. The lunchlady looked up in surprise as the (temporarily) flat-chest vixen smashed her lunch tray against the metal counter and glared at her.

"Gimmie one of everything," snarled Laurie, "No! Two of everything! And don't skimp on the dessert!"

Shrugging, the lunchlady dumped a ladle-full of Salisbury steak onto her tray to start.

"More," said Laurie, motioning with her hand. The lunchlady obliged silently, then piled a heap of mashed potatoes next to it, followed by green beans and dinner rolls. By the time she was done, the tray was piled so high that Laurie could barely walk to her seat without spilling anything.

Immediately, she began tearing into her meal. All she needed to do was to get a few calories into her gut and surely they would find their way to the important parts! Laurie was desperate for this plan to work.

Jen appeared at her side. "Ummm, are you feeling okay, Laurie? This is, like, kind of silly"

"Shut up," barked Laurie, spitting a mouthful of chewed potatoes into her friend's cavernous cleavage. "I need you to go get me another tray. I don't want to waste a single precious calorie walking back and forth to the counter. You too, Alice! Why don't you two balloon-chested bimbos make yourselves useful and bring me some more food?"

Jen and Alice looked at each other and shrugged helplessly before acquiescing to Laurie's demands.

Laurie continued wolfing down her meal, stuffing the last morsel into her bulging cheeks in only a few minutes. She stifled a belch as Jen silently placed a second tray  this one filled to the brim with fishsticks and French fries  before her. 

Laurie didn't waste a minute; she plunged in with renewed vigor, barely pausing to wipe the ketchup and tartar sauce that dripped down her chin.

She knew it must be working. Already, she felt the effects. With the first bite, she could feel her nipples tingling, growing stiff and erect. After a few more, her flat chest pushed outwards, stretching her little girl brassiere.

"Eh? Eh?" She paused long enough to point to her tiny mounds. "I knew it would work! Looks like I won't be flat for much longer!"

Without another word, she turned back to her meal. By the third tray, Laurie was starting to falter. She was feeling full, her tummy stuffed and swollen. She wiped her smooth forehead, which had begun to sweat. Eating was hard work! But her bra was feeling even tighter now, tighter than her full tummy, and that gave her renewed energy. Steeling her resolve, she pushed some more sausage into her mouth. Mmmm. Laurie's body may have been different in this dream, but her unusual kinks were still in effect. Stuffing herself was starting to turn her on, she realized, as she felt a growing tingle between her legs. Too bad she was out in public so there was no way to take care of that problemalthough that was a moot point, since her growing belly was swelling out so far as to block access to her ladyparts anyway.
She bent forward to continue her feast, her sweater slipping up over the a
rc of her ballooning midsection. As the minutes turned to hours, there was no sound other than the clink of silverware against a growing number of rapidly emptying trays, the soft piggy grunting of a hungry girl chowing down and the barely audible squeak of sweater seams fraying as the pressure increased.

"Gettinghardto eat," grunted Laurie eventually.

"Are you done yet?" asked Alice. Alice was sweating and disheveled. Laurie was running the poor thing ragged, making her scurry back and forth with additional trays of treats.

"No," said Laurie, shaking her head blearily. "NotfullI can.totallyeat more" In fact, Laurie was so stuffed full that she could barely breathe and even talking was a chore. But her bosom was growing! It was almost back to her former size, big enough that her inadequate brassiere was choking her, large enough that her sweater was ready to give up the ghost.

"Laurie, you can't eat this much! Girls aren't meant to eat this much!" cried Alice. She poked her finger into Laurie's overloaded gut, which gurgled and rumbled quietly. "There's way too much packed inside there! You need to quit before you simply burst!"

"Not gonna.burst," snapped Laurie, leaning backward. She stretched her chubby arms in a vain attempt to reach the food on the table before her. No dice. Her bust and belly were too big now and they were a constant barrier between her and more food. "I can takeanythingI can handle morejust putput the food here.so I can reach." She pointed to the rising yard of cleavage that bulged through the stretched neck of her sweater.

Laurie's boobs were finally big. As she ballooned into double D territory, her clearly now inadequate bra was choking her, digging into her back and smooshing her growing melons.

"And JenI need you tohelp meget this bra off.so tightfuckin' thing is fuckin' killing me" She waved her arms uselessly, trying to reach behind her.

"Um, okay," said Jen. She stood behind Laurie and grasped the hem of her sweater, struggling to raise it up. The sweater was so stretched by Laurie's growing melons that this was no easy feat! It didn't help that Laurie wouldn't keep still. She kept shifting in her seat, mumbling and moaning under her breath as though she was having a hard time sitting still. Also, she was in constant motion shoving more food into her greedy maw as Alice piled it atop her copious bust.
Finally Jen raised the hem far enough to see Laurie's bra band. Her growing gazongas had stretched the tiny bra far beyond anything it was ever intended to be. The poor thing was literally groaning in pain, looking for any excuse to just bust apart. What a trooper! It was a miracle that the undergarment hadn't already broken, but it was determined not to let down its maker. This was a valiant brassiere indeed! But Jen was ready to put the dying garment out of its intense misery.

Well, she would try. It was already stretched so far that it was going to be difficult to unhook it. There was no give at all! Plus, Laurie's rapid expansion meant that it was burrowed deep into new folds of back fat.

"Hurry up, bitch!" bellowed Laurie between massive gulps, "I'm dying! I can't keep eating with that stupid bra cutting me in two!"

"Like, I'm trying!" Jen bit her lip and fumbled with the clasp. She grabbed both sides and struggled to bring them close enough together to get the hook out. No way was that happening. There was just too much girl packed into this thing. Laurie should have taken it off several trays ago! Now she was stuck in it.

Laurie yelled again, but her mouth was so full of food that all Jen heard was a mess of burbling. She stepped back and looked forlornly at the bra clasp. There was nothing she could do but let it die a natural death. A few more inches of bustline and she wouldn't need to unclasp it. Laurie would simply burst it apart by sheer force of boob.

It didn't take long.

With a thunderous snap, Laurie's brassiere ripped in two, no longer able to contain her enlarging assets. The bra's sudden release caused a snap-back, propelling the growing girl in the opposite direction.

Laurie stumbled backwards with a grunt, slipping off the bench and falling flat on her bum. Her hefty hooters bobbed and jiggled with inertia, filling Laurie with pride. That's the way they're supposed to be, she thought. No way was Laurie Belmontès going to chair the itty bitty titty committee!

Laurie grabbed a donut out of her cleavage and inhaled it. "Bigger!" she snarled as her already enormous endowments swelled rounder and rounder inside her sweater.

Laurie's breasts had returned to their former magnificence  two ripe round L-cups, plump and bulging like a pair of over ripe watermelons ready to burst.

Laurie stuffed another donut into her mouth. Her bust jutted out another inch.

"You're going to make yourself sick!" cried Alice.

"You're going to make yourself explode!" cautioned Jen.

Laurie waved off the two girls' protests and she plowed into another donut. Jelly-filled. Mmm.
Her boobs inched out another millimeter.

Just enough that her protesting sweater exploded into ribbons.

Now Laurie lay on the floor, covered in food and the remnants of her bra and sweater. No longer a tiny little wisp of a girl, she was a big fat cow with an enormous pair of udders.

"Look! My boobs are back!" said Laurie happily. She attempted to heave herself into a sitting position, but found that she couldn't. Laurie's breasts were so heavy that the poor girl couldn't even walk. She couldn't even sit up. She was weighted down by two titanic tits.

"Laurie! Your boobs are way too big! You look like a freak!" fretted Alice.

"You can't be captain of the cheerleaders with a chest like that!" said Jen. "How will you do cartwheels? Your boobs will go bobbling all over the place! We don't even have any uniforms that will fit you!"

Laurie barely heard her friends' worries. She was too busy admiring the gelatinous globes on her chest. No one could say she was a little girl now! She was a real woman! If only Maggie was here, then her triumph would be complete!

"Hahaha!" crowed Laurie triumphantly. She hugged her massive, planet-sized melons  or at least as much as she could. "Look at me! Look at me! I'm not a little girl anymore! Finally, I'm the biggest! Someone get Maggie!" 

Jen and Alice could only gape at the behemouth boobs, two enormous quivering pink mountains so big that they couldn't see anything of their friend other than her head and legs. Laurie was completely pinned beneath her insane bosom. And she seemed quite happy about it!

"You two shrimps are nothing compared to me!" cried Laurie, still elated. If she even knew that she was completely trapped, she didn't care in the least. She was just happy to once again have the most amazingly enormous bustline in school.

"I'm the biggest! Look at these twin blimps! They're bigger than Dolly Parton! Bigger than Pamela Anderson! I have the biggest tits in the world!"

When they brought Maggie in, the girl was speechless.

"How did you do that?" she cried, poking Laurie in one giant breast. The flesh was soft and yielding and real. Maggie was stunned.

"Now who's laughing?" said Laurie. "Looks like YOU might be on the receiving end of a button buster now! Oh wait, except that I'm SO big I don't think I'm going to find any buttons to bust. Your tiny little titties look like mosquito bites compared to these pumpkins! So don't try and lord your chest over me anymore. I'm the biggest and don't you forget it!"

"Butyou were tiny this morningMy boobs were bigger"

"Yesterday's news! No one cares that you were bigger this morning. All that matter is that now I'm biggerNo! I'm THE BIGGEST! The biggest ever! Ha ha!"

Laurie laughed nastily as Maggie scuttled out of the cafeteria in shame. She was still laughing when they brought in the crane to have her lifted out of the room._

Back in reality, both Alice and Jen grimaced in their sleep as their overly full bellies gave them bad dreams. But Laurie looked quite content. Her dreams may have started out bad, but she seemed to be enjoying them now.

"I amthe biggest," the slumbering vixen mumbled huskily, "Mmm, yes."


----------



## Perry White (Jan 1, 2011)

And there you have it folks, the newest addition to the Alice Saga. Hope you all enjoy, I know I did. :wubu:


----------



## ShammyBoy (Jan 2, 2011)

Huh freaking zah


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 9, 2011)

That was awesome!


Dennis


----------



## carlox (Jan 10, 2011)

Very good 
Is this the finish of the story?


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jan 13, 2011)

just finished a week long archive trawl of this story. enjoyed it incredibly well


----------

